# the any watch the world championship boxing



## jobo (Dec 7, 2019)

if not, you were wise to give it a miss, if so, i hope you didn't pay for it, you were robbed

 they are two very average boxers, contesting three belts and getting a purse in the many tens of million for absolute dross

Aj won, after jabbing and running for 12 rounds, at least AR tried to have a fight, though im not sure his strategy of being heavier and slower than the last fight was the best call.


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 7, 2019)

Lol


----------



## jobo (Dec 8, 2019)

well today everyone's got an excuse today,

AR is saying he would have won if he had stopped eating and drinking long enough to train, which to be fair is quite possibly true

and he wants a third fight for which he will train properly,

 that's not going to happen,

there is no way AJ and his team are going to risk letting go of the money tree again

AJ has found a mystery illness for the reason he lost the first fight, that seems a lot better than just admitting he isn't a very good boxer that got done over by a fat guy. that's no way to sell tickets

on that theme il be amazed if he ever fights either of the other two ''champions'' of the heavyweight division, both of which can actually box a bit, arnt 100 lb over weight and can match him for size and strength. Even with a bumper payday, that doesn't make sense, when he can earn 70 million a fight knocking over no hopers in saudi arabia


----------



## Gweilo (Dec 8, 2019)

I think Deontay Wilder will be chomping at the bit to fight AJ, I did watch the fight, and was glad I never paid for it, Imo it was a a game of run rabbit run, with the occasional jab, The only problem is, the 3 so say best are with different promoters and a couple of different ppv TV companies,  so unless the revenues are enough, the fights ain't going to happen, this is why the likes of the UFC are going from strength to strength, and only super hype fights are in boxing main stream ppv, I was hoping AJ was going to be causious for the 1st couple of rounds, bust fat boy up, then get him out of there mid fight, and make a statement, alas it never happened, not wishing to ridicule AR, but fury or Wilder,  would have been at the bar, by round 7 or 8, AJ needs to step up, or its a 2 horse race.


----------



## jobo (Dec 8, 2019)

Gweilo said:


> I think Deontay Wilder will be chomping at the bit to fight AJ, I did watch the fight, and was glad I never paid for it, Imo it was a a game of run rabbit run, with the occasional jab, The only problem is, the 3 so say best are with different promoters and a couple of different ppv TV companies,  so unless the revenues are enough, the fights ain't going to happen, this is why the likes of the UFC are going from strength to strength, and only super hype fights are in boxing main stream ppv, I was hoping AJ was going to be causious for the 1st couple of rounds, bust fat boy up, then get him out of there mid fight, and make a statement, alas it never happened, not wishing to ridicule AR, but fury or Wilder,  would have been at the bar, by round 7 or 8, AJ needs to step up, or its a 2 horse race.


 i dont think the different tv companies is the biggest issue, if the fighters( promoters) wanted it to happen, it would be big enough to split the ppv money and still make a killing.

 the issue is that every one is sitting pretty with a multimillion multi fight deal and they can just keep lining up no hopers, banking the money and blaming the other two for not agreeing to fight. the fight(s) almost certainly wont happen until the public get bored with '' bums'' and refuse to part with any more cash.



than the promtors will decided its good business to get a big pay day, even if its the end of their fighter

certainly not with AJ, hearn must know he would be lucky to last five rounds with either of the other two, less certain that DW /TF won't happen in february, super big pay day, though i'm not holding my breath that they won't try and keep it going for another year or so, then it will be a bigger payday


----------



## punisher73 (Dec 9, 2019)

AJ didn't have the power to put AR away in the first fight.  AJ knew that the only way to win was to out point him and not get caught by AR's power like the first fight.  People may criticize AJ for it, but Mayweather made an entire career of it.

I would really like to see AJ vs. DW.  I don't think that AJ or his team really want that fight though.


----------



## Gweilo (Dec 9, 2019)

jobo said:


> i dont think the different tv companies is the biggest issue, if the fighters( promoters) wanted it to happen, it would be big enough to split the ppv money and still make a killing.



I beleive it does have a bearing, each wants the exclusive,  will HBO share an event with a rival? Not unless it is a clear majority and purse of the event, And ESPN will not be the under dog on a ppv event
Tyson Fury's £80m US deal KOs hopes of Joshua and Wilder superfights


----------



## jobo (Dec 9, 2019)

Gweilo said:


> I beleive it does have a bearing, each wants the exclusive,  will HBO share an event with a rival? Not unless it is a clear majority and purse of the event, And ESPN will not be the under dog on a ppv event
> Tyson Fury's £80m US deal KOs hopes of Joshua and Wilder superfights


i didnt say it had no bearing, just its far from insurmountable, its likely, if they ever happen to be amongst the highest grossing fight in history, there plenty of money to go round, one can buy the other out or more likely hbo has america and espn europe and spit the rest of the world between them

but as i said above, i think they will milk every last penny out of it BEFORE the fights happen

the TV issue will just be one of the excuses put forward as to why the fights cant happen YET


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 9, 2019)

punisher73 said:


> AJ didn't have the power to put AR away in the first fight.  AJ knew that the only way to win was to out point him and not get caught by AR's power like the first fight.  People may criticize AJ for it, but Mayweather made an entire career of it.
> 
> I would really like to see AJ vs. DW.  I don't think that AJ or his team really want that fight though.


Agreed. Can't believe people are stupid enough to say he was scared. It's called not fighting like an idiot. Boxing is a sport not a street fight he did what he had to do to win. If he came out brawling he was at risk of being knocked out


----------



## jobo (Dec 9, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> Agreed. Can't believe people are stupid enough to say he was scared. It's called not fighting like an idiot. Boxing is a sport not a street fight he did what he had to do to win. If he came out brawling he was at risk of being knocked out


im not sure who said he was scared, he was certainly very wary of a little fat bloke, you can call that good fight strategy or cowardice dependent on your allegiances.

 i'm saying he isn't at all a good boxer, just a remarkable physical specimen, his main attributes are size( reach) and strength

In fighting AR he only had reach as an advantage and he used it to the point that the fight was a crashing bore to anyone who not a dyed in the wool AJ fan

if he doesn't have either of those advantages  and adding that he is very slow on his feet,against a good boxer like DW or TF then he has nothing at all.

DW isn't the best boxer i've seen, he  relies heavily on his one punch power, he is however several classes better than AJ, just as strong with a similar reach, DW will hit him and he will fall over


----------



## Gweilo (Dec 9, 2019)

I don't think AJ fought like an idiot, he done what he needed to do, however, I do think he missed the opportunity to make a statement, he never was going to knock the Mexican out, also AR admitted he was over weight, never cut the ring down, he also admitted he partied a bit too much instead of training, so taking that into consideration, an overweight training shy, not at their best AR, leaves AJ with a not very impressive result. I agree with jobo, if DW or TF were to fight him now, it would be over in 6, I hope I am wrong, because I do like AJ, but he needs to learn and fast.


----------



## jobo (Dec 9, 2019)

Gweilo said:


> I don't think AJ fought like an idiot, he done what he needed to do, however, I do think he missed the opportunity to make a statement, he never was going to knock the Mexican out, also AR admitted he was over weight, never cut the ring down, he also admitted he partied a bit too much instead of training, so taking that into consideration, an overweight training shy, not at their best AR, leaves AJ with a not very impressive result. I agree with jobo, if DW or TF were to fight him now, it would be over in 6, I hope I am wrong, because I do like AJ, but he needs to learn and fast.


 i think the biggest problem his team have now is finding opponents credible enough to sell ppv who aren't a serious threat to him.

jabbing and running might be pragmatic but it doesn't have north america queueing up to watch to watch the spectacle. the whole purpose of the AR fight was to beakhim in america. well that didn't happen.

there's still enough people with more money than sense in this country to sell wembley out,

but the big bucks from the north american pay per view are going to be elusive, in fact im not so sure they will get very much here, not when you can pick a free stream up, im certainly not parting with 20 quid of my money to watch another load of dross, i felt cheated than they cost me an hour of my life il never get back

 there talking about a match with the other DW, dylan whyte, that's really about his level and i'm far from certain he won't knock him over


----------



## Buka (Dec 9, 2019)

Ruiz, that disrespectful sack of ship. He disrespected the fight game by not training and getting even more out of shape than he was.

And not just the fight game of boxing, but any fight game. F him and the box of doughnuts he rode in on.


----------



## punisher73 (Dec 10, 2019)

Buka said:


> Ruiz, that disrespectful sack of ship. He disrespected the fight game by not training and getting even more out of shape than he was.
> 
> And not just the fight game of boxing, but any fight game. F him and the box of doughnuts he rode in on.



Yep, I'm not buying it.  The rematch was THE BIGGEST fight of Ruiz's career.  I think he knew he got lucky the first fight and wasn't going to win this one, so he needed some excuse.  If he was a true champion, he would have trained his butt off and capitalized on what made his first fight successful and trimmed down in weight some to make himself more mobile and quicker without sacrificing his power.


----------

